# Another Ridley sizing question....



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm looking at buying a used 2012 Ridley X-Fire for the upcoming cyclocross season. I've looked through the numerous threads here about Ridley sizing issues, but it seems the more I read the more confused I become. Can somebody help suggest what would be the ideal size Ridley frame for me based upon the geometry of my road bike?

My road bike is a Wilier Izoard, which I like the fit. Here is the geometry:










Based upon that info, what would be the ideal size Ridley for me?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the 52 Ridley would be best. About 1cm more stack, and about 1cm less reach. Some people would say that is just about ideal for moving from road bike to cross bike, but even if you wanted to duplicate your road setup on the cross bike, it's totally do-able.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OP, you're right. Ridley bikes are strange fitting. I am 5' 10.5" with 32 inch inseam. On the road I use a 55 or 56 frame with a 120mm stem. I got a Ridley X-Night in size 54 and it was gigantic. I returned it for a size 52, which was much more agile for riding off road. Saddle tip to center of bars is 56.5cm, one half cm than my road position.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't find it that strange or confusing, especially now that most geometry charts include stack and reach. Ridley cross bikes are purpose-built for cross racing. That's why, relative to a road bike, the head tubes are longer and the top tubes are shorter. The end results is that you have a bike with a nice big main triangle for portaging, a slightly higher bottom bracket, you don't need a stack of spacers, and you don't need a shorter stem.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Agreed the 52 is probably best. 50 with a longer stem wouldn't be crazy either. Ridleys do tend to like a lot of weight on the front wheel to get them to bite in the corners.


----------

